
Ask HN: Best way/resources to learn Excel? - goatherders
I am an average Excel user.  Work and whatnot necessitate that I need to get closer to expert level, particularly with regard to pivot tables and pulling data from one sheet&#x2F;column&#x2F;row And feeding it into other places as a sum, percentage, ratio, etc.<p>I would prefer an actual course with structure and a coherent curriculum instead of random YouTube videos.  I know there was a startup here about 8 months ago touting Excel training.  Any suggestions?   Thank you.
======
saltvedt
You Suck at Excel with Joel Spolsky
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nbkaYsR94c)

------
garyclarke27
Search for ExcelIsFun You Tube Channel. This guy is a truly incredible
teacher, thousands of videos from basic to guru level. I suggest you learn:
Excel Tables, Index Function (lookup and reference versions) Match Function,
SumIfs, CountIfs - inside out - better than Pivot Tables - plus how to write
UDFs and Macros in VBA - then maybe PowerBI now part of data tab in Excel
2016.

~~~
tjt
ExcelIsFun helped me so much! Working with Excel and trying to make more
complicated solutions is what got me interested in programming and led to the
job I have now.

I've also really enjoyed "Excel 2013: Power Programming with VBA" by
Walkenbach.

------
mathattack
I don't know anyone who has learned it well via a course. It's almost always a
group activity, looking at how peers solve problems in their spreadsheets in
Excel. Perhaps the courses are worse than programming courses because they
tend to assume a lower starting point, and can be too abstract without trying
to solve a specific problem at hand.

------
cdl
The first chapter of "Data Smart" ([https://www.amazon.ca/Data-Smart-Science-
Transform-Informati...](https://www.amazon.ca/Data-Smart-Science-Transform-
Information/dp/111866146X)) gets into some more advanced but practical tasks
in Excel. The material is accessible to the beginner and assumes little prior
knowledge of Excel.

------
chrisked
[https://chandoo.org/](https://chandoo.org/) taught me a lot. It’s a pretty
intensive repository :)

------
ishfuseini
Lynda.com has some tutorials. This crash course at wallstreetprep
([https://www.wallstreetprep.com/self-study-programs/excel-
cra...](https://www.wallstreetprep.com/self-study-programs/excel-crash-
course/)) looks to cover many of the basics. I haven't taken it though.

------
spinchange
This isn't strictly a recommendation because I've never used it, but this
always looked helpful to me. They have some self-contained tutorials and
courses that are all within an Excel workbook

[https://exceleverest.com/](https://exceleverest.com/)

------
rayj
Excel couses on EdX are good if you are interested in Excel pivot & BI
features.

~~~
krembo
Look for Dany Hoter. He will take your skills to a complete different level
much above all others.

------
therojam
Took a look the dummy books or at udemy?

------
edimaudo
Check r/excel and youtube - excelisfun.

------
JamesBarney
Pluralsight has a couple of videos that are ok. But they mostly focus on vba.

